#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται γεωδαιτικός σταθμός Focus 6 της σειράς Spectra Precision (Nikon)

## athanavc

Πωλείται
γεωδαιτικός σταθμός
Focus 6 της σειράς Spectra Precision (*Nikon)
αμεταχείριστος και σε άριστη κατάσταση.

3.000 ευρώ

(τιμή αγοράς:5.000 ευρώ +ΦΠΑ)


Βασιλική a.vasiliki@windowslive.com
Θεσσαλονίκη*

----------

